# How much did your dog weigh at 6 months, and how much do they weigh now?



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Just curious, it's interesting to see dogs' weights and compare them 

Crystal - GSD x Sheltie
6 mos: 27 pounds
Adult: 40-45 pounds

Hero - GSD x Husky
6 mos: 49 pounds
Adult: not an adult yet but his expected weight is between 60-75 pounds, although we aren't too sure


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

6 months: 11lbs

7 1/2 years: 18lbs


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

The only two dogs I've had at (around) 6 months old:

Loki - GSD/Great Dane
6.5 months: 72 lbs
6.4 years: 125 lbs

Titan - Great Dane
6 months: 102 lbs
8 months: 118 lbs
Expected weight at full maturity: 170-180 lbs


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Ack, I have no idea for Watson. I should've kept better records. 

Hazel was 25lbs at 6 months, and is 31lbs now at almost a year. She's barely grown at all in the last 6 months.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Lab/GSD mix

6 mos - ~50lbs
Adult - ~65-70lbs

General rule of thumb forecast for Adult weight = 2 x weight at 4 months
OR = 1.5 x weight at 6 months


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Willow was 50 pounds when she was spayed at 6 months, and topped out at 55 pounds. Penny didn't grow much after 6 months either, but I forget how much she weighed at that age. She's 50 pounds now.

My other dogs were adults when i got them so I don't know.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Um with Blue I can't really remember but I think she was super close to her adult weight, she is only 7lbs now though. Maybe 6lbs at 6months, maybe as small as 5lbs. She is some random chihuahua, terrier, who knows what else super heinz 57 mix. 

Lad was 55lbs at 6months, he is 60lbs now at 1year. At best he may fill out to 70lbs when he puts on more muscle. He is half rough collie and half pyr/anatolian. He is 25inches tall. 

Freyja is husky x gsd She is 21inches tall and she was about 30lbs at 6months (she has a thread here somewhere I could find out for sure). She is 36lbs now at 2, 40lbs if I let her get chunky. 

Everyone else came to me as an adult so I have no way of knowing.


----------



## moluno (Apr 29, 2009)

Juno (boxer)
30lbs at 6 months 
47lbs now (6 years)

Sawyer (ACD)
25lbs at 6 months
28lbs now (10 months)

Jenga (ACD)
Is 6 months old currently lol weighs 22lbs.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryker (redbone)
55lbs @ 9 months (I don't have his 6 month weight)
65lbs @ almost 3 years

Panzer (Beauceron)
65lbs @ 6 months
75lbs @ 9 months

His growth slowed way down after 6 months. I expect him to reach 90-100lbs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

These are estimates in some places, but

Thud (GSD/LGD X): 
6 months - 60lbs
3 years - 110ish. 

Molly (BC or X):
6 months: 
30lbs
2 years (just shy of)
40lbs

Kylie (Chi X)
6 months: 7lbs
4 years: 11-12lbs.


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Oliver (Mini poodle mix)
6 months: 11lbs
9 months: 15 pounds

I think he's pretty much full grown at this point.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

Chester was ~18kg/40lb at six months, and he's now(at almost two years old) ~38kg/85lb. I don't have an official weight because I can't weigh him myself anymore, but about 5-6 months ago he was 33.6kg/75lb and he's definitely gotten bigger since then. I'd be surprised if he was less than 80lbs, and surprised if he was 90 or more. We'll be going to the vet soon-ish so we'll weigh him then and I'll find out for sure.

Oh, as for breed? Honestly I don't know, but the rescue listed him as "Boxer/Lab/Shepherd". I can definitely see the GSD(more when he was younger, mainly in his ears and his longer fur), and maybe the lab because he does have webbed feet(other breeds do as well though), and the boxer in his deep chest...but it's really just guessing as far as I know.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Mouse (English Mastiff)
6 months 98lbs
2yrs 3 months 190lbs

He'll reach fully maturity around 3 to 3.5yrs suspect he will gain another 10 to 30lbs between now and then, so final weight should be around 200 to 220lbs.


----------



## BigLittle (May 28, 2014)

I have no idea how much Clyde the mastiff weighed at 6 months. I do know he was 45-50 lbs at 4 months and is now a lean 99 lbs at 8 years old.

Louie the chihuahua was about 5-6 lbs at 6 months. Now he is a "fluffy" 8 lbs at 3 years old.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Uh... like 17 lbs? Ish?

She's 23.5lbs now.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Kris - Doberman - 6 months 60 lbs. 3 years - 75 lbs. 
Bonnie - Golden Doodle - 6 months 37 lbs. 7 months 40 lbs. and still growing.


----------



## shihtzu.lover (Dec 31, 2014)

According to Jessies notes 5.5kg (shih tzu x australian terrier)
heaviest got was 6.5kg 
Now 3 years 4 month 5.3kg normally 5.7 but having trouble with weight


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Tula
6 months - 60 lbs.
4 years, 3 months - 100 lbs.


----------



## JanJanBunny (Feb 23, 2013)

JaSlyn
6 months: 1lb
1 yr & 3 months: 2lb x) She's tiny lol


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Katie (standard poodle)
6 mos - 35ish lbs
adult - 41-42 lbs

Tyson (standard poodle)
6 mos - 37ish lbs
adult - 42-43 lbs


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Cameron was about 45 pounds at 6 months and weighed right about 75 most of his adult life. Toby was 10 months old when I got him.


----------



## Jacques (Feb 7, 2021)

Nero (Boerboel x cane corso) 
Is now 5 and a half months old and a whopping 47kg - 103.4lb bundle of terror


----------



## Jacques (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm closing this thread to further replies since it's over four years old - feel free to join one of our current discussions or start you own thread though!


----------

